# Ecopico desktop aquarium led lighting & plants



## lessandler (Jun 5, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone had any experience with or thoughts about this all in one tank set up or just the light arm alone:

http://www.ecoxotic.com/products/led-aquariums/eco-pico.html

As my 3rd (and hopefully final) tank I am thinking of getting a set up that allows for a greater variety of plants. I like that the light output is easily expandable in case what I chose doesn't thrive. My only previous experience has been non stem plants and I want to try medium light plants, but without co2. (If anybody has good recommendations as to what might thrive under these lights please share!)

I am not sure but instead of the package, I may put the light arm on an amano ADA rimless 7 gallon cube instead and use a filter that people know works with bettas. Ideally for aesthetics reasons I would love if it was as small and inobtrusive as the one that comes with it and goes in the tank as opposed to outside or on the back.

So far the best reviewed one I found is this:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...58&cp=2708660.10872966.11850955#RatingsDetail

Any thoughts on it and any pics of it in tanks?

Thank you!!


----------



## Bijou (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow! I obviously need to look through the forum before I post! I just posted a thread about this same tank! :-D


----------



## lessandler (Jun 5, 2011)

Hmmm... synchronicity, great minds think alike or... they have some effective advertising goin on 

I just decided to get a 3rd betta so I think I am going to go for it. Figure I can swtich out the filter if the current is too strong. I am really looking forward to working with a tank with decent plant lighting for the first time!


----------



## Bijou (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd definitely be interested to see how you like it. I'm not looking to buy them for a few months.


----------



## kumi (Apr 23, 2011)

lessandler said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any experience with or thoughts about this all in one tank set up or just the light arm alone:
> 
> http://www.ecoxotic.com/products/led-aquariums/eco-pico.html
> 
> ...


Hi. Did you get the ecopico? If so, what do you think of it?

Thanks,
Kumi


----------



## lessandler (Jun 5, 2011)

So far it's actually my favorite tank of the three (fluval chi & edge are the other 2) in terms of ease of use. It has a nicely fitting lid with easy open access, high powered lighting with great full tank coverage and a minimal modern look. The other 2 have the look, but with pain in the ass lack of a lid or lack of access and less than ideal lighting. 

Now for the downsides...

I did find the filter too strong for a betta. However I think it could have been easily baffled with some peat pellets or other filter media in a black pantyhose or something. I tried using a cut loop from a clear plastic bottle, which worked but the betta was curious and would get sucked through once in a while. I ended up losing the back magnet which holds it in place, and so I just replaced the filter with a tom's mini internal filter which is the exact same size, looks nearly identical, but has a lower flow I can direct flow and do not need to baffle. Surprising the little filter has cycled (with the help of plants) and ammonia and nitrites read 0, but I do feel that my other 2 tanks have better filtration.

Also be aware the light is pretty powerful and sufficient for freshwater plants but can definitely promote algae. In my case it is the only tank in an area that has a brief amount of direct light - less than 20 minutes only in an otherwise windowless dim bathroom from a small skylight. And so far it's getting the most brown diatoms of the three with only a 5.5 hour photoperiod and no ferts or enriched substrate. But it does have only low light slow growth plants - anubias, mosses and javaferns and it's newly established so diatoms are normal, but I fear future algae issues. I would actually recommend it for moderate lighting faster growing plants and I wish I knew this when I set it up.

My last complaint though is an aesthetic or emotional one that is probably not shared by many. I just feel at this point that 5 gallons (with plants, heater, substrate it is actually 4) feels too small for a betta when it is in these tall or square shaped sizes. I personally think the poor thing looks stuffed in there, but I can't imagine any other kind of fish going in there... really it would make a great shrimp tank more than anything.

Anyway... all in all it is the most painless small tank I have ever had and my betta nelson has the least chewed tail of all the three. So I guess his vote is that it works!

I will try to post a pic tomorrow if I can.


----------



## kumi (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you for all of the information! I use a mix of low and medium light plants and it sounds like it would be excellent for that. Some floating plants or one of the nerite snails that stays small (sometimes called a "bumble bee" nerite, I can't remember its real name!) might help the algae. 

Thanks again,
Kumi


----------



## dazarooney (Sep 22, 2011)

lessandler said:


> I will try to post a pic tomorrow if I can.


Have you got this picture, I'd like to see it?


----------

